

Rejecting double-blind peer review - lliiffee
http://www.insidehighered.com/news/2011/05/31/american_economic_association_abandons_double_blind_journal_reviewing

======
mv1
The purpose of double blind review is not to anonymize the work of well known
authors - conferences, informal conversations, etc. guarantee that the work of
established members of the community will be known, even before Google.

What double blind review does is give the unknown author a fair chance as
there is always the outside possibility that it is the new work of a well
known author that the referee has simply not seen yet.

